# الكوووووووسه



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

_الكوسه الكوسه 


للكوسه فى بلادى شئون


بتخلي المسنود فرعون



يتفرعن فين مهما يكون



وتخلي الجاهل أستاذ



والأعرج لاعب جمباز



وتخلي الأحول هداف



والكوره الآوت ف الجون



للكوسه ف بلادي شئون



لو تعرف واحد ف الشرطه



راح تخرج من أجدع ورطه



والراجل اللي انت ظلمته



تلاقيه متلقح مسجون



أو تعرف شخصيه كبيره



شغاله ف البنك مديره



راح تاخد من غير ضمانات



كام قرض بمليون مليون



وهروبك طبعا مضمون



ويا عيني لو تعرف نايب



ف المجلس مش نايب خايب



راح تبني أبراج وهميه



أوراقها مظبوطه أكيد



وفلوس الناس المهريه



حتجيلك م الجيب للإيد



بعديها تروح المستشفى



وتقيد نفسك مجنون



أحكامك تسقط ف ساعتها



بعديها ترجع موزون



ويا عيني لو تعرف شيخ



فجنابك طاهر علطول



وصيامك طبعا مقبول



وإذا فرضا حبيت تتجوز



تتجوز من غير مأذون



وإذا ساكن ف عماره جديده



وحبيبك راجل مسئول



فسيادتك من غير ما تقول



يركب لك فورا تليفون



ولو انت عندك عربيه



ونمرها سوده بنسرين



حتعدي أجدعها كمين



وحتكسر أوضحها إشاره



ماهو نمرك سوده جباره



ولا تعرف أيتها قانون



ولو انت بتعرف فرّان



أو واحد بياع جرنان



راح تاخد طلبك وحتمشي



من غير ولا دوشه ولا دور



والناس الغلبانه حتاخد



طلباتها بعدك وتغور



ماهو كله غيرك بيهون



ولو انت زميل الحلاق



راح تحلق اولها زبون



وإذا كنت بتعرف دكتور



حتعيش متطمن مسرور



وحتسلك ف لجان الشفوي



ومجال تعيينك موفور



وحتطلع فالتليفزيون



بالبدله وفيها الببيون



تتكلم وبكل بساطه



عن شرف المهنه المدفون



لكن لو شاعر غلبان



قلت اللي ف نفسك على طول



حيقولو مين قال لك قول



ويهاجمك مليون إنسان_


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههه
موضوع وشعر رائع جدا يا مير يا عسل 
بس انتى شكلكى طالع عينكى 
بس السوال المهم انتى تعرفى الفران ولا بايع الجرنان 
حزب المحبة


----------



## meraaa (14 يناير 2007)

هههههههه انا اعرف الاتنين يالف 
انت شايفنى شويه فى البلد ولا ايه هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## K A T Y (14 يناير 2007)

جميل قوي يا ميرا هي الكوسا اخرتها كدا


----------



## lovebjw (14 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه
مانا اقولت كدة برضو


----------



## adel baket (14 يناير 2007)

*هههههه يا ميرا اكوسه عملا عميلها*
*البلد كلها كوسه الرب يباركك:yaka: *


----------



## coptic hero (15 يناير 2007)

*متهيألى ده من شعر نجم ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يناير 2007)

بجد كلام ررررائع ومعظمه  صح دا لو مكنش كله
بجد شعر ررررررررررائع​


----------



## remoo (15 يناير 2007)

جميلة اوي يا ميرا ممكن نحشيها بعد كدة وتكون اكلة لذيذة
     هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (15 يناير 2007)

*عسل يابت ياميرا*
*موضوعك عسل بجد*
*تسلم ايدك ياسكر*
*واه صح يابنتى الكوسه بتعمل اكتر من كده*
*دى بلد كوسه كوسه بصحيح*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (15 يناير 2007)

انا كرهت الكوسه !!!
بس حلوه بجد .


----------



## meraaa (16 يناير 2007)

_ شكراااااااا ياكاتى ويالف ويا nazeradel ويا هيرو ويابنت الفادى وياريمو وياتوتى ويافامينا انتوا بجد اللى زى السكر وردودكم زى العسل 
ربنا يباركم ياااااااااااارب_


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2007)

للاسف ده واقع مرير اكتر ماهو شعر

شعر بيفتح جروح البلد الموبئة بالكوسة والمحسبوية 

اي بلد تانية فيها كوسة برضه بس بنسب بسيطة اما بلدنا و لله الحمد في اعلي مراتبات الكوسة 

هههههههه

شكرا يا ميرا علي الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## meraaa (16 يناير 2007)

_ شكرا ياكوبتك مان على ردك الجميل ده
ويااااااااارب يققللوا من الكوسه ويزودوا من الخيار شويه الواحد زهق بقه
ههههه_


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههه

لاء انا بحب البامية 

ياريت توصيهم يكثروا البامية بدال الكوسة

معلش ها نتعبك معنا​


----------



## meraaa (16 يناير 2007)

_ هههههههه لا ياسيدى ولا تعب ولا حاجه بس معلش بقه انا مش بحب الباميه فاايه رايك فى الملوخيه مش احسن بردو_


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2007)

*خلاص اتفقنا*

*الملوخية محايدة *

*بس بترمز للجنون مش واخدة بالك انتي :smil12:*​


----------



## meraaa (16 يناير 2007)

_ مش اشكال يا كوبتك جنون جنون ماله يعنى الجنون 
مش بيقولوا المجانين فى ناعيم هههه_


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2007)

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*شكلك واصلة في الموضوع ده يا ميرا :beee: *

*وخلاص اتفقنا علي الجنون يووه قصدي علي الملوخية*

*:yahoo:*​


----------



## meraaa (16 يناير 2007)

_  ولا واصله ولا حاجه ياكوبتك ده انا غلبااااااااااانه:36_1_38: 
بقولك ياكوبتك لو ينفع تدخل الشات ياريت تيجى عشان عاوزينك فى موضوع _


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2007)

*اوكي ثواني وها اكون معاكم يا غلبانة*​


----------



## remoo (17 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _ شكراااااااا ياكاتى ويالف ويا nazeradel ويا هيرو ويابنت الفادى وياريمو وياتوتى ويافامينا انتوا بجد اللى زى السكر وردودكم زى العسل
> ربنا يباركم ياااااااااااارب_



     لا  بامانة الموضوع شديد وربنا يباركك


----------



## Bero (17 يناير 2007)

قشطة على الكوسة ياميرا 
بس تعرفى ياميرا لو اكتشفنا ان انتى بتتعملى بالكوسة سنعاقبك اقصى العقاب وهناكلك بامية الى مبتحبهاش


----------



## meraaa (17 يناير 2007)

_لا صدقنى يابيرو ده انا غلبااااااااانه:smil13:  وماليش فى الكوسه والكلام الفاضى ده انا ليا فى الملوخيه بس ههههه
شكرا على ردك يابيرو_


----------



## lovebjw (19 يناير 2007)

ربنايزيدكى من ملوخيته يا ميرا 
حزب المحبة


----------



## meraaa (19 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> ربنايزيدكى من ملوخيته يا ميرا
> حزب المحبة



_ ههههههههه ربنا يسمعك من بقك ياباسم بس النهارده مش يوم الملوخيه ده يوم القلقاس
كل سنه وانتوا طيبين والقلقاس واكلين وبالقصب محليين ياناس ياحلوييييين
_


----------



## lovebjw (19 يناير 2007)

ايه دا يا مير انتى شاعرة ايه الحلوة دى كلها 
ربنا يزيدنا كلنا من ملوخيته يا مير يا عسل انتى 
حزب المحبة


----------



## meraaa (19 يناير 2007)

هههههه ولا شاعرة ولا حاجه ياباسمده هى حاجات بتطلع كده مع العيد 
بس هى تاليف اختى بصراحه هههههه
حزب المحبه


----------



## lovebjw (19 يناير 2007)

انا كنت عايز اسال سوال هو اللى كاتب شعر وعايز يعرضه على المنتدى يحطه فى انهى قسم 
حزب المحبة


----------



## meraaa (19 يناير 2007)

_ مش عارفه صدقنى ياباسم بس انا برده كنت عاوزة اسال السؤال ده من قريب بس شوف لو تسال اى حد من الادارة_


----------



## lovebjw (19 يناير 2007)

ماشى يا عسل ربنا يبارككى يا ميرا 
حزب المحبة


----------



## ابن الفادي (20 يناير 2007)

*هو انت بتقعدي علي قهوة  احمد نجم 
ولا الورقة دي وقعت منـــــه . بكلامك ده 
خلتيني عرف الكوسة كانت غاليه ليه
 الاسبوع اللي فات 

متهيئلي كده بتتكلمي عن كل 
شبر في مصر ....... والله اعلم *


----------



## lovebjw (20 يناير 2007)

لا مكنتش قاعدة على قهوة احمد نجم
لكن كانت قاعدة فى سوق الخضار غالبا مش واخد بالك 
كل كلامها كوسة وملوخية وبامية وحاجات من عند سوق العبور كدة 
خليها على الله محدش بيقعد فى قهوة احمد نجم اليومين دول عشان البوليس كل شوية يروح يلم اللى عليها كلهما 
عشان كدة ميرا غيرت مكان اقامتها 
واساسا الموضع مفهاوش اختيارات يعنى اجبارى اجبارى وننسى بقا حكاية الاختيارات والكلام الفاضى دا 
(انا بس بهزر يا ميرا يا عسل ويارب متكونيش زعلانة )
حزب المحبة


----------



## ابن الفادي (20 يناير 2007)

لا طبعا ميرا مش هتزل منك يا لاف وتزعل ليه هو 
دخول سوق العبور لاي حد ولا ايه لا دا دخول سوق
 الخضار دلوقتي بقي بالكووووووووووووووووووووســة [/b]


----------



## meraaa (20 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> لا مكنتش قاعدة على قهوة احمد نجم
> لكن كانت قاعدة فى سوق الخضار غالبا مش واخد بالك
> كل كلامها كوسة وملوخية وبامية وحاجات من عند سوق العبور كدة
> خليها على الله محدش بيقعد فى قهوة احمد نجم اليومين دول عشان البوليس كل شوية يروح يلم اللى عليها كلهما
> ...



_ ههههههههه ماشى يافريد انت وباسم بقه كده دى اخرتها 
وبعدين مالها قهوة احمد نجم دى بيقعد عليها احسن ناس واكيد بردو فى هناك خضار  مش هيخسر اكيد ( مع العلم انا معرفشى القهوة دى ههههه) وماتخفش ياباسم انا مش بزعل خاااااالص.. انا بضرب بس:t32: :t32: :t32: _


----------



## ابن الفادي (20 يناير 2007)

*اي اي اي مين اللي ضربني وجري :bud: 
باين عليها البونية جاية من عند ميرا :spor22: 
كده برضه احنا بينا الضرب :t19: 
علشان انا اصغر منك تتشطري عليا 
طيب انا هقول لامي  يا هو مفيش 
حد يحوش عني انا ولاف *
:kap: :kap: :kap:


----------



## meraaa (20 يناير 2007)

_ ههههه احسن يافريد تستاهلوا وكل يوم من ده:t32: _


----------



## meraaa (20 يناير 2007)

_ صحيح ياباسم انت كنت بتسال على قسم الشعر وانا مكنتش عارفه بس وانا بقلب كده فى المنتدى لاقيت فى المنتدى العام اول ماتدخل من فوق هتلاقى حاجه اسمها كتابات دى مخصصه للشعر وكده يلا ورينا بقه وربنا معاك_


----------



## lovebjw (20 يناير 2007)

تصدق ان اول مرة اعرف ان ميرا ايديها تقيلة كدة باين عليها بتضرب برجليها 
بقا كدة يا ميرا يعنى الواحد بياخد على افة فى الامتحانات وفى المنتدى كمان ماشى يا ميرا 
وانا هاحط اول قصيدة لى فى القسم اللى انتى بتقولى عليه ويارب تعجب الناس 
حزب المحبة


----------



## lovebjw (20 يناير 2007)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=178549#post178549
يا مير دا اللينك بتاع الشعر بتاعى خشى واقوليلى ايه رايكى
وطبعا كل اللى عايز يدخل وانا نفسى اسمع ردود الناس الحلوة دى 
بس انا اقولت مير فى الاول عشان بتقولى يلا يا باسم ورينا 
حزب المحبة


----------



## العجايبي (24 يناير 2007)

فعلا كوسة


----------



## ابن الفادي (24 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _ ههههه احسن يافريد تستاهلوا وكل يوم من ده:t32: _


*
ماشي يا ميرا 

مقبوله منك 
علشان انت اختي الكبيرة 
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
هسكت ومش هتكلم 

حزب المحبه*


----------



## meraaa (24 يناير 2007)

_هههههههه ماشى يافريد شاطر خليك انت الصغير والاعقل
ياريت كل الناس فى عقلك كده ... وبما انك الصغير خد بقه:t32: :t32: :t32: _


----------



## ابن الفادي (24 يناير 2007)

العجايبي قال:


> فعلا كوسة



*بص يا عجايبي احنا معندناش كوسة 

عندنا فلفل وباذنجان عاوز خد وبالتسعيرة*


----------



## ابن الفادي (24 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> _هههههههه ماشى يافريد شاطر خليك انت الصغير والاعقل
> ياريت كل الناس فى عقلك كده ... وبما انك الصغير خد بقه:t32: :t32: :t32: _




*اي اي اي هو انت هنا معلش مخدتش بالي كنت
 فاكر انك نايمة زي كل البنات بيكلو زر مع الملايكة 
هو حد قلك انه راسي فيها مسامير بدقيها انا
 لسه جاي من عند النجار

اهلا يا ميرا 
بنصبح علي الناس الحلوين علي 
اختي الكبيرة ... وصباح الفل 
وادي ورده  :ab4: علشان متزعليش *


----------



## meraaa (24 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *اي اي اي هو انت هنا معلش مخدتش بالي كنت
> فاكر انك نايمة زي كل البنات بيكلو زر مع الملايكة
> هو حد قلك انه راسي فيها مسامير بدقيها انا
> لسه جاي من عند النجار
> ...



_ ياسلام ياسلالم على البكش بتضحك عليا بورده ماشى ياعم مقبوله منك بس انت بخيل شوف الكرم على حق اهو:36_3_11:بوكيه ورد كامل 
بس حلوة اوى بيكلوا زر مع الملايكه تجنن بصراحه ههههههههه
بس فعلا الزراير مع الفراخ والملوخيه بتبقه ايه فظيعه روح بقه شيل كل زراير قمصانك واعملهم على الملوخيه وادعيلى :146ec:  _


----------



## ابن الفادي (24 يناير 2007)

*مبقتش كوسة بقت ملوخية*



meraaa قال:


> _ ياسلام ياسلالم على البكش بتضحك عليا بورده ماشى ياعم مقبوله منك بس انت بخيل شوف الكرم على حق اهو:36_3_11:بوكيه ورد كامل
> بس حلوة اوى بيكلوا زر مع الملايكه تجنن بصراحه ههههههههه
> بس فعلا الزراير مع الفراخ والملوخيه بتبقه ايه فظيعه روح بقه شيل كل زراير قمصانك واعملهم على الملوخيه وادعيلى :146ec:  _



*مش بقولك انت الكبيرة مقصدش كبيرة في السن 
اقصد كبيرة في محبتك وعطائك والدليل اديتك ورة 
جبتي بوكه بحاله يبقي كبيرة ولا لاء

اه زراير بالملوخيه دي انا مبحبش الملوخيه ممكن باميه
 بس اكيد طالما من ايدك تبقي ذي العسل *


----------



## lovebjw (24 يناير 2007)

بلاش بامية عشان ميرا مش بتحبها مير بتموت فى الملوخية مش ملاحظ عليها ولا ايه


----------



## lovebjw (24 يناير 2007)

وتانى حاجة مش كل شوية ياما الاقيكو بتضربو فى بعض بالشاكويش والدنيا متبهدل 
والمستشفيات بتشتكى منكو ياما جايين من عند جنينة وردة وكل شوية ورد وكلام فاضى الواد دبل 
ومش بيتباع اللى فى الفلانتين بس مش صح يا استاذ فريد بما انك احلى واحد فينا بيضحك على البنات 
واحلى واحد فينا بعرف يتكلم معهما 
حزب المحبة


----------



## mrinda (24 يناير 2007)

الصراحا انا مش بحب الكوسة بس لو بتعمل كدة انا مش هاهاعوز احبها بعد ده كلو 
بس حلوه جيدا يا ميرا عايزين جديد:yahoo:


----------



## twety (24 يناير 2007)

*ماهو باين*
*انها بتحب الملوخيه بالحمام كمان*
*انتوا مش شايفين الحمامه *
*اللى مبطلتش طيران*


----------



## lovebjw (24 يناير 2007)

مابلاش انتى يا تويتى تتكلمى على الطيور بالعصفورة الغرقانة اللى انتى حاطها دى
وعلى فكرة العصفورة دى شريرة وهى اللى بتجر شكل سلفيستر الغلبان 
عشان كدة انتى واخدها شعارلكى يا قروبة عشان بتحبى الشكل زيها 
خدى بالكى على عصافيركى يا تويتى


----------



## twety (24 يناير 2007)

*بقى كده يالاف*
*ابتديت تجر الشكل*
*طييييييييييب الصبر حلوووو*
*والبادى اظلم*
*اشهدوا ياخلق الله *
*لاف بيفتى عليا انا وعصفورتى*
*وهو عامل زى سليفستر المفترىىى*
*ربنا يسامحك انت وهو  :smil13: *
*علشان تعرفوا انى غلبانه*


----------



## lovebjw (24 يناير 2007)

شفتى ان جر الشكل حلو  وبيجيلكى على مزاجكى 
عصفورة مشاكسة صح 
بس يلا اشهدو يا خلق الله 
انا بقول حزب المحبة 
وبلاش تدعى على سلفيستر بجد عشان انا بحبه 
بس انا بموت بتوم بجد توم فى (توم وجيرى مظلوم موت )


----------



## twety (24 يناير 2007)

*ياحراااااااااام*
*انت هتقولى *
*بقى سلفيسار وتوم هما المظلومين*
*ربنا على المفترىوالظالم*
*الله يسامحك:smil13: *


----------



## ابن الفادي (25 يناير 2007)

:





lovebjw قال:


> وتانى حاجة مش كل شوية ياما الاقيكو بتضربو فى بعض بالشاكويش والدنيا متبهدل
> والمستشفيات بتشتكى منكو ياما جايين من عند جنينة وردة وكل شوية ورد وكلام فاضى الواد دبل
> ومش بيتباع اللى فى الفلانتين بس مش صح يا استاذ فريد بما انك احلى واحد فينا بيضحك على البنات
> واحلى واحد فينا بعرف يتكلم معهما
> حزب المحبة



*صباح الفل ياعم باسم ( لاف ) 
احلي واحد وبضحك علي البنات اذاي وانا شبعت ضرب
 شواكيش علي راسي زي ميكون في مسمار مزرجن 
معاها ومصممه تدقه ولا ضلفة باب مخلع بتسبتة بالمسامير . 
:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32::t32: :t32: :t32:  
كده برضة بدل متدافع عني وتقول كفايه ضرب الله يسامحك .
 متهيئلي كده انه ميرا خلصت الضرب اللي كانت شيلاه لجوزها 
فيا انا يبخت اللي هيجوزها مش هيضرب هيدعيلي علشان 
اضربت بدل منه وكله بثوابه 
ويخت من قدم شئ بيداه *
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## ابن الفادي (25 يناير 2007)

*انت حكايتك مع توم وجيري

مش كفاية منزل 140 فلم 

مش  كفاية البنات في البيت *


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

mrinda قال:


> الصراحا انا مش بحب الكوسة بس لو بتعمل كدة انا مش هاهاعوز احبها بعد ده كلو
> بس حلوه جيدا يا ميرا عايزين جديد:yahoo:



 شكرا ليكى يامريندا على تعليقك اللذيذ ده
ومنورة المنتدى كله


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *ماهو باين*
> *انها بتحب الملوخيه بالحمام كمان*
> *انتوا مش شايفين الحمامه *
> *اللى مبطلتش طيران*



 فعلا ياتويتى انتى عرفتى منين 
انا بحب الملوخيه بالحمام وبالفراخ وبالارانب وبكل الانواع وقريب هحبها بتويتى الاصفر الامور ده:smil12: .. اكيد طعمه حلو اوى فى الملوخيه


----------



## ابن الفادي (25 يناير 2007)

meraaa قال:


> فعلا ياتويتى انتى عرفتى منين
> انا بحب الملوخيه بالحمام وبالفراخ وبالارانب وبكل الانواع وقريب هحبها بتويتى الاصفر الامور ده:smil12: .. اكيد طعمه حلو اوى فى الملوخيه



*في ايه يا ميرا انت كده مخلتيش حاجة لغيرك 
شوية شوية تقولي اكلها بلحوم البشر انت جاية 
من ادغال افريقيا خلوا بالكم من ميرا محدش
 يقرب منها الايام دي شكلها كده خارجة 
من سنة صيام خدي الفراخ والبط اهو*
:8_5_19: :8_5_17:


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *في ايه يا ميرا انت كده مخلتيش حاجة لغيرك
> شوية شوية تقولي اكلها بلحوم البشر انت جاية
> من ادغال افريقيا خلوا بالكم من ميرا محدش
> يقرب منها الايام دي شكلها كده خارجة
> ...



_ تصدق يافريد فكرة موضوع لحوم البشر ده بس حاسه ان البشر لحمهم مر مش هقدر عليه بس اوعدك ان احط الموضوع فى دماغى وهيكون قابل للتنفيذ هههههه
وبعدين ياعم خالى الواحد ياكل ده احنا لسه خارجين من الصيام وكلها كام يوم ونصوم تانى ونفطر عشان نصوم تانى وهكذا ههههههههه_


----------



## ابن الفادي (25 يناير 2007)

*طيب يا قمر كل سنة وانت طيبه
وبالهنا والشفا و ابقي افتكرينا
*


----------



## twety (25 يناير 2007)

*الحمدلله *
*يبقى انا كده نفدت بعصفووووورى*
*وهتصومى ومش هتاكلى عصاااااافير*
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (25 يناير 2007)

اوعى تصومى عن اكل العصافير يا ميرا 
مش عايزين تويتى تعيش كتير هى والعصفورة الشريرة دى 



بس استنى تصدقى يا ميرا المنتدى من غير تويتى والشكل اللى بتعمله ملوش طعم بجد



لا خاليكى تاكلى فى لحوم البشر     معلومة  من اكلى لحوم البشر ( ان لحوم البشر اجمل لحوم فى الطعام فعلا ) 
وايضا لا تحتاج الى ملح بل هى جيدة جدا فعلا 

صدقونى دا كلام حقيقى وانا بقولكو اهو اللى هيقرب من تويتى هنخلى ميرا تعمله بالكاتشب ماشى يا جدعان 
يلا يا تويتى عشان تعرفى حزب المحبة


----------



## twety (25 يناير 2007)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يالاف باشا*
*بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه*
*ياذووووووووق انت*
*روحى بقى ياميرا اتصافى مع البشر*
*انا عندى كتير يدافعوا اعنى وعن عصفورى:beee: *

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## meraaa (25 يناير 2007)

خلاص ياتويتى انا غيرت رايى ومش عاوزة اجرب الملوخيه بالعصفور بتاعك ده
ابعد عن الشر وغنيله انا مش قدكم ياجدعان ...ده انا غلباااااااااااااااااااااان:190vu: :190vu: :190vu:


----------



## lovebjw (26 يناير 2007)

صدقينى يا تويتى المنتدى وانتى مش موجودة بيكون هادى وانا مش بحب المنتدى وهو هادى 
عشان كدة يا تويتى انا عايزكى تفضلى فى المنتدى طول الوقت
المنتدى مش بيكون هادى عشان انتى بتحبى الشكل 
لكن عشان انا اللى بحب انغشكى كدة 
حزب المحبة 
وحرام عليكى يا ميرا ضحايكى كتره الواحد على كدة يستخبى منكى


----------



## twety (26 يناير 2007)

*قصدك ايه يالاف*
*وبعدين فيك*
*مش هتبطل تجر فى شكلى كده*
*ماشى رايح جاى فى المنتدى*
*شكل فى تويتى وعصفورى وبعدين فيك*
*يلا بقى ربنا يسامحك*
*(حزب المحبه)*


----------



## remoo (26 يناير 2007)

*حرام ياشباب انهاردة انا كنت باتغدا كوسة وافتكرت كل الشعر اللي بيتقال عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
معرفتش اكل*


----------



## meraaa (26 يناير 2007)

ريمووو قال:


> *حرام ياشباب انهاردة انا كنت باتغدا كوسة وافتكرت كل الشعر اللي بيتقال عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> معرفتش اكل*



هههههههههههههههه كنت غمض عينك وكل


----------

